# Erfahrungen Kroatien Angellizenz online



## xray08 (8. Juni 2018)

Hallo Leute,

Ich hab gelesen, dass man die Angellizenzen für Kroatien am Meer auch online kaufen kann. Wie sind eure Erfahrungen damit? Bekommt man die per Mail oder Post? Kann man die Lizenz fürs Harpunieren auch online kaufen?

Vielen Dank!

Gruß Sarah


----------



## someuniqname (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Erfahrungen Kroatien Angellizenz online*

hallo,

bisher keine Probleme damit. alles auswaehlen, mit Kreditkarte bezahlen und fertig. dann gibt es eine email mit einem pdf welches man ausdrucken kann. alles in allem eine Sache von Minuten...

/uwe


----------



## glavoc (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Erfahrungen Kroatien Angellizenz online*



xray08 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ...
> Kann man die Lizenz fürs Harpunieren auch online kaufen?
> ...
> Gruß Sarah



Hallo xray08,
online kannst du die Lizenz für das Harpunieren nicht ganz so einfach erwerben, da diese in der Sportlizenz und nicht in der Recreativen enthalten ist. D.h. diese musst du über einen Verein kaufen. Wo genau geht es denn hin?
grüßle


----------



## xray08 (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Erfahrungen Kroatien Angellizenz online*

Ah okay. Vielen dank für die Infos.
Wir fahren nach Primosten und mein Bruder würde gerne harpunieren weils da viel Octopus gibt 

Darf man mit der normalen Angellizenz auch unter Wasser (also beim Schnorcheln) mit Handangel fischen? Dann könnten wir sie so fangen...


----------



## glavoc (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Erfahrungen Kroatien Angellizenz online*

Guten Tach,
ob es in Primosten Oktopusse gibt, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Jedoch was ich dir raten kann, bzw deinem Bruder, die Oktopusse lieber mit der Hand oder einem Metallhaken/harke zu fangen - braucht keine Lizenz, schont die Harpune und lustiger isses auch noch...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Dw1wyIqYLA
Falls er dennoch eine Sportlizenz erwerben will, kann er es ja hier:
https://ribolovnajadranu.hr/~ribolovn/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/Aktivnosti-SDLIGNJA-1.pdf
grüßle


----------



## xray08 (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Erfahrungen Kroatien Angellizenz online*

Also uns wurde am CP gesagt, dass das Fangen vom Octopus mit der Hand (genauer gesagt das Rausholen und Töten) ohne Lizenz nicht erlaubt ist... 
Es gab einige und die ließen sich mit der Hand fangen, haben n paar Videos und Bilder gemacht und sie halt dann wieder schwimmen lassen.


----------



## glavoc (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Erfahrungen Kroatien Angellizenz online*

Klar nur mit irgendeiner der beiden Lizenzen...(alles angeln, egal ob Ufer oder vom Boot oder mit der Handleine schnorchelnd beim baden) wenn dein Bruder jedoch eine Harpune mit hat, dann braucht er die Sportlizenz zBsp vom oben verlinktem örtlichem Verein z Bsp..

So und nun ein ganz großes Sorry, hab gerade auf der kroatischen Ministeriumsseite gesehen, dass es dort inzwischen auch möglich gemacht wurde, die Sportlizenz online zu erwerben-also null Problemo, einfach die Sportlizenz wählen und gut ist.


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Erfahrungen Kroatien Angellizenz online*

Beim Handfangen rate ich nur dringend, insbesondere bei großen Exemplaren, die sich nicht zu lange am Körper festsaugen zu lassen. Sonst bekommt ihr Andenken  :*

Achso und wie in Glavocs Video schon zu sehen, das Harpunieren ist eigentlich nicht so klasse. Stecken deine Pfeile in denen fest, gehen kaputt usw. Deshalb fangen die Harpunettis die ja auch trotzdem mit der Hand.


----------



## xray08 (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Erfahrungen Kroatien Angellizenz online*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Beim Handfangen rate ich nur dringend, insbesondere bei großen Exemplaren, die sich nicht zu lange am Körper festsaugen zu lassen. Sonst bekommt ihr Andenken  :*



Knutschflecken, Badesachen voll Tinte, Zwicker.....

Alles klar, ihr habt mir sehr weitergeholfen! Merci


----------



## Tauwurmbader (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Erfahrungen Kroatien Angellizenz online*

Tach,
jetzt mal ne doofe Frage von mir,#t


die Lizens vom Ufer Angeln gibt es die nur über das Internet, oder bekomme ich die auch direckt im Touri Info?




@ glavoc, in Split direckt am Hafen da ist doch eine Touri Info und gleich da neben der Angelzubehör Laden. Da wollte ich direckt hin. Meinst Du der hat sowas?


Danke:vik:#6


P.S.: Über das Internet zu Bezahlen habe ich meine Bedenken.


----------



## glavoc (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Erfahrungen Kroatien Angellizenz online*

Am besten rufst du an, bei den Läden und fragst nach. Ich bin unten im Verein und kenne leider nicht die online Geschichte. Selbst gehe ich da ins Vereinsheim, bewundere neue Pokale, unterhalte mich nett und schlappe dann zur Bank zum einzahlen...
grüßle


----------



## pulpot (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Erfahrungen Kroatien Angellizenz online*



Tauwurmbader schrieb:


> Tach,
> jetzt mal ne doofe Frage von mir,#t
> 
> 
> ...




Split kenne ich jetzt nicht so, aber ich habe die immer im nächsten Angelladen gekauft (bisher 4x in Krk-Stadt, Rab-Stadt und Sibenik, das letzte Mal vor 2 Jahren). Das war bisher bis auf die oft doofen Öffnungszeiten (Man kommt Samstag Mittag an und der Laden macht erst Montag vormittag wieder auf) nie ein Problem. Die Touri-Info hat dagegen nie eine Lizens zu verkaufen gehabt und mich in den Angelladen geschickt, wenn sie überhaupt wussten wo das zu bekommen war.


----------



## Tomasz (9. September 2019)

Hier kann man die Lizens online kaufen:
https://ribarstvo.mps.hr/default.aspx?id=5010
Dazu habe ich zwei Fragen.
Reicht es wenn man die Lizens als pdf-Datei auf dem Smartphone dabei hat oder braucht es zwingend eines Ausdrucks?
Muss man tatsächlich eine Zone angeben in der man Angeln will und wo findet man die genaue Abgrenzung? Die Karte bei der Anmeldung der Lizens ist ja recht grob. Was wenn man über die Grenze hinaus kommt, braucht man dann eine weitere Lizens?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (11. September 2019)

Tomasz schrieb:


> Hier kann man die Lizens online kaufen:
> https://ribarstvo.mps.hr/default.aspx?id=5010
> Dazu habe ich zwei Fragen:
> 
> ...



Ich hole meine Fragen nochmal hoch, da es Freitag früh mit dem Flieger nach Kroatien (Zadar) geht.

*Reicht es wenn man die Lizenz als pdf-Datei auf dem Smartphone dabei hat oder braucht es zwingend eines Ausdrucks?

Muss man tatsächlich eine Zone angeben in der man Angeln will und wo findet man die genaue Abgrenzung? *Die Karte bei der Anmeldung der Lizens ist ja recht grob. Was wenn man über die Grenze hinaus kommt, braucht man dann eine weitere Lizenz?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## pulpot (12. September 2019)

Tomasz schrieb:


> Ich hole meine Fragen nochmal hoch, da es Freitag früh mit dem Flieger nach Kroatien (Zadar) geht.
> 
> *Reicht es wenn man die Lizenz als pdf-Datei auf dem Smartphone dabei hat oder braucht es zwingend eines Ausdrucks?
> 
> ...



Die Karte ist egal, steht auch dabei, dass die Gebietsfrage nur für statistische Zwecke erhoben wird, die Lizens gilt für die gesamte Küste Kroatiens (außer Schutzgebiete natürlich). Ob Handy reicht, weiß ich nicht, ich hatte das immer ausgedruckt dabei, wurde aber auch noch nie kontrolliert (Uferfischenderweise).


----------



## Tomasz (12. September 2019)

pulpot schrieb:


> Die Karte ist egal, steht auch dabei, dass die Gebietsfrage nur für statistische Zwecke erhoben wird, die Lizens gilt für die gesamte Küste Kroatiens (außer Schutzgebiete natürlich). Ob Handy reicht, weiß ich nicht, ich hatte das immer ausgedruckt dabei, wurde aber auch noch nie kontrolliert (Uferfischenderweise).



Danke. Ich habe vor Ort keinen Drucker und hoffe es reicht wenn ich die Lizenz auf dem Handy vorweisen kann.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------

